

Morphic for JavaScript - sedachv
http://www.chirp.scratchr.org/blog/?p=34

======
stcredzero
What would it take to port Morphic directly on top of Objective-C? One could
keep all of the selectors around in a collection. One could also keep class
references. Not sure what to do about passing blocks.

